# 12/22 Cannon



## Puck it (Dec 22, 2014)

What a day!  Legs are toast.  And the rain is going f'ed everything up!

Mittersill is skiing great.  Baron's right now is one hell of a bump run.  It may the best in NH!

First run was down Vista to a poach of Kinsman.  Plenty of snow!  However, it did not ski great.  There is a lot low hanging branches on the entry and lots of blow down all the way down until the lower angle section.  

Headed to Mitty.  Everything over there had plenty of coverage, but I had my "I don't care skis" on.  

Skyline has definitely been widened up top. Candyland was skiing awesome.  I think I skied Baron's five times or more. That is how good it was.  You really can let it rip thru zipper lines now.

I pulled a "Cannonball" on the rabbit path into the upper section of the Birches. Legs were taost and barely made it down Paulie's to the truck. Videos later.


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Dec 22, 2014)

Hit Cannon for the first time today in about 20 years with the family and had a great time. First time with my wife and boys there, ages 10 & 11. Did the Peabody a bunch.  Enjoyed the cruisers there.  Upper quad and hiked over to Mittersill.  Just as I remembered. Mittersill is a workout, especially coming off the knee surgery for me. Did the tram once.  Had to queue in the line at the bottom and the car was just there sitting for about ten minutes with about fifty people waiting.  Then they decide to run the tram. Bizarre. Said they run it four times an hour. Makes more sense to run it as soon as it arrives at the bottom and you get the people in but what do I know.  I can see why they are adding snowmaking on the Mittersill side.  They seem to be lacking behind the other ski areas with the newer high efficiency snow guns.  All in all a good day. Miss the Old Man


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2014)

I hate trams.  I have to wait too long, and there's no place to sit down!


----------



## Edd (Dec 23, 2014)

billski said:


> I hate trams.



Qft


----------



## Puck it (Dec 23, 2014)

Couple of videos.  Not great but serves the purpose

Baron's




Kinsman - Camera got hit by a branch and was pointing the rest of the way down




The elusive Bobcat video did not come out.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 23, 2014)

AmmergauerTele said:


> Miss the Old Man



Still look for him everytime I cross the notch.  So glad my kids got to see him before he fell.  Definitely missed.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## freeski (Dec 23, 2014)

Puck it, cool thanks. When you pop in the woods off Barron's that must be the new Bob cat glade? Man they have thinned the cross over from Mittersill to Tuckerbrook it used to be like 10' wide with big rocks.

I also miss the old man. My father died about a month after it fell. He used to bring our family up to Cannon in the summer to ride the tram and hike the trails and ski in the winter. We'd mostly skied around local hills, but he'd cart me and a couple of friends up sometimes (nice seeing how he didn't ski). He was in Bridge Building and worked on the old tram in the 50's and he also worked on the Old Man itself when they contracted out some of the turnbuckles that were installed.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 23, 2014)

freeski said:


> Puck it, cool thanks. When you pop in the woods off Barron's that must be the new Bob cat glade? Man they have thinned the cross over from Mittersill to Tuckerbrook it used to be like 10' wide with big rocks.
> 
> I also miss the old man. My father died about a month after it fell. He used to bring our family up to Cannon in the summer to ride the tram and hike the trails and ski in the winter. We'd mostly skied around local hills, but he'd cart me and a couple of friends up sometimes (nice seeing how he didn't ski). He was in Bridge Building and worked on the old tram in the 50's and he also worked on the Old Man itself when they contracted out some of the turnbuckles that were installed.



yes it is at the 5:05 mark in its full glory.   I meant to upload the shorter version and did not realize it renamed it.  Sorry for the length.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 23, 2014)

Way to get after it....nice finding the Bobcat!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 23, 2014)

So glad to see you found that.  You can die happy now.

By pulling a "Cannonball" I assume you mean "being on skis when you should be on a board"?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> So glad to see you found that.  You can die happy now.
> 
> By pulling a "Cannonball" I assume you mean "being on skis when you should be on a board"?


Yes, I was speed checking on the rabbit path in and one kept going and the other stopped on a sapling.  Spread eagle and had to pop out of binding.  It took some struggling to reach the back of binding while knees were twisting. Ouch!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 23, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Baron's


And I thought I was a heavy breather. I'll let you borrow my inhaler. 8)


----------



## Puck it (Dec 23, 2014)

Abubob said:


> And I thought I was a heavy breather. I'll let you borrow my inhaler. 8)




That at was like the sixth time down plus quite a few others. And the last one.  I barely made it back to the truck.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> That at was like the sixth time down plus quite a few others. And the last one.  I barely made it back to the truck.


I'm like that every run. That's why a carry a camera. Its gives me an excuse to stop.


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 26, 2014)

Stopped by Cannon on the 24th and there had to be less then 10 people on the mountain..... Was a ghost Town


----------



## Monica (Dec 27, 2014)

LOVE Cannon! Icy today! Was awesome a few weeks ago!


----------



## Monica (Dec 27, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## reefer (Dec 27, 2014)

Very nice. Good hit.


----------

